# Finally found some Milorganite



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Not sure why I didn't check this place sooner but a local small nursery in my area actually had Milorganite! It is the old N-P-K formula but I didn't care. I got to talking to the head guy there and when I told him about the nation wide shortages he was surprised. He told me he had another whole pallet in the back... just a heads up to those in search- maybe check smaller nurseries in your area?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Our local nursery has it too.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I saw some yesterday when I was getting my propane tank filled at the small local True Value. It's expensive at ~$15 per bag, but it's there if I really need it.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Yes I should have mentioned that I did pay about $1.50 more a bag than at Lowe's or Home Depot but I was in a pinch.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Found some at Lowe's yesterday at the normal price. It looked like the new formulation, but I was in a hurry and didn't examine.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

6.50 a bag here in michigan at a big, well known greenhouse

A local seed company carries it all year ...normal price is 8.99 per bag, or 7.99 per bag if you buy 3 or more bags.

no shortage here at all....i bought 10 bags this past weekend, and they had pallets left


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Stegs said:


> 6.50 a bag here in michigan at a big, well known greenhouse
> 
> A local seed company carries it all year ...normal price is 8.99 per bag, or 7.99 per bag if you buy 3 or more bags.
> 
> no shortage here at all....i bought 10 bags this past weekend, and they had pallets left


Sounds like I need a road trip to the west side of the state! $6.50 a bag is the cheapest I've ever heard of in Michigan.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Well I'm contributing to the shortage now, I just got the last three bags from an Ace Hardware today for $16.99 a bag. My closest Home Depot and Lowe's are sold out; price was around $13 a bag when they had it.

Those three bags will last me through my August application (one bag a month). Last year I did a Sept app but I probably don't need to.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

$17 a bag :shock:


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

HomerGuy said:


> Stegs said:
> 
> 
> > 6.50 a bag here in michigan at a big, well known greenhouse
> ...


come on over!
Countryside greenhouse of allendale has it

6.50 a bag, no limit that i know of....you may want to call and verify that.
I bought 10 bags saturday and some other stuff

Ask them for a pallet price.....maybe they give you a deal!!!


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

My local Lowes was showing 40+ bags in stock this morning, so I stopped by after dinner. They had 7 bags left of the new 6-4-0 formula, and two of them were ripped with half of their contents spilled all over the ground. I obviously bought the 5 good ones and was talking to an employee who said that entire pallets come in and are gone the same day. He had no idea how widespread the shortage was, but I was glad that I found enough to cover my next app.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

massgrass said:


> He had no idea how widespread the shortage was


Honestly, I'm surprised by how widespread its _use_ is.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I found some at a local feed store today for 12.99 a bag. That's actually about $1 cheaper than Lowe's and I didn't have to drive 45 minutes.


----------

